# Kenneling! Errr really don't want to.



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

So we have a family wedding this weekend and therefore our whole family are attending and our dog walker can't watch Mac as she is fully booked. 

We even asked some of the owners of Mac's litter mates if they could watch him. No luck!

So he is going to a kennel for the first time. The place looks good. Mac will have his own kennel space that is heated. He will have both indoor and outdoor space in the kennel so he can choose to go in or outside as he pleases. They also will let him out 5 times through out the day to play with the other dogs. 

I just hate the thought of him staying somewhere where he doesn't know anyone. Anyone else have to kennel their pup??? Any tricks or things I should do??? Good bad experiences??


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Mac not attending the wedding?

First, I would wash him, fit a prong collar for feather light control (clip the leash to both rings).
Next, I would cover the prongs with a wide bow tie
http://www.etsy.com/shop/SillyBuddy

This is what we plan for my brother's wedding, TBA still (just engaged). 

Best place for a Vizsla, by the owner's side.... 8)


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

datacan said:


> Mac not attending the wedding?
> 
> First, I would wash him, fit a prong collar for feather light control (clip the leash to both rings).
> Next, I would cover the prongs with a wide bow tie
> ...


I would love to take him! Not so sure my mother in law would like it as it is her wedding! If only he could come man would that be interesting.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We are already practicing. Sam is allowed to attend Church but it's been hit and miss so far. 
I also plan on having the dog carry the wedding ring in a small basket. 

Dreams....:


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Born36, I understand your reluctance to leave him where he doesn't know anyone. I am not one to talk, because I never leave my dog with strangers. That said, it has been my experience that Vizslas generally make friends in a New York minute! I'll betcha Mac will be no exception, and within a very short time, he'll have a whole bunch of new friends!! As long as you are confident about the kennel you've chosen, just go to the wedding and try to enjoy yourself.


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

I have to kennel next April and I don't want to either I keep trying to make Vizsla friends locally (there are some on this forum but we've yet to meet for puppy playdate) but I think a Vizsla swap would be awesome!! Who better to leave your V with than a V owner.....we are best suited to knowing what the breed requires and how to handle them. So if any of you Michiganders ever need to go away for a weekend, week, whatever-we would be more than happy to care for your boy/girl while you are away. Would be like having grandkids I think lol!!!


----------



## hzurkovic (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi,
Don't worry. Your dog will be fine. It is only couple of days and perfect length of time to try it. I am sure you have done your research and sending your puppy to a good kennel.
We left our V for 5 weeks last year and he was just fine when we came back. 
Good Luck


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

We have left Axel at a kennel twice, however his kennel is located at our local vet, so we feel more comfortable this way, he already has a relationship with the vet techs, and also if something were to go wrong, he is obviously in good hands...


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

You said you asked litter mates but did you ask the breeder? Our breeder told us on day one she would watch Dozer if we needed it and she even had a visitor there at the time.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Copper has been to 3 different kennels. The best thing is to find another experienced dog owner that does pet sitting in thier home. I would make sure you bring your own food, bedding and towels. He will be fine.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

We have boarded Ruby a few times already. We go to the place that she goes to doggie daycare. It is like she is in doggie daycare all day and then sleeps there at night. We watch her on the webcam and she always looks like she is having fun.

I have tried boarding her at the vet and learned they don't let them out of the kennel much so that is why we switched to a place that gave them time to run around.

We always bring her bedding, food and one toy so she has our smell.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

hzurkovic said:


> Hi,
> Don't worry. Your dog will be fine. It is only couple of days and perfect length of time to try it. I am sure you have done your research and sending your puppy to a good kennel.
> We left our V for 5 weeks last year and he was just fine when we came back.
> Good Luck



5 weeks!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? are you kidding me?


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Many hunting dogs go to training camp for 3 months.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

So the kenneling came and went. Mac did great! 

When I dropped him off he ran into the yard with three black labs and quickly peed on them!!!! 
I think it was his way of saying I am friendly but I own you!!! All joking aside he did great. I don't think I would ever do it again though unless needed as will always go with family or other V owners first.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Born36, When my pup has "matured" a bit I might be able to have Mac for you as I live about 45minutes from Godalming. PM me next time you need to go away.

Next week we are going to visit friends in Cornwall for a long weekend and the boys will go to a friend of mine in Buscot Oxofrdshire. She takes a few dog in to care for on an informal basis as they live in the house and are out and about on her land most of the day. Danes do not do well in kennels, and I know my friend says he doesn't eat for two days which always worries her - but he always seems very happy there and comes home looking great, if a little tired ;D ;D.

If anybody wants a home enviroment for their dog , whilst they are on holiday, and it isn't too far for you to take the dogs I can highly recommend her.

Well done Mac. Born I bet your glad that is behind you.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Glad Mac did well! And it must feel nice to have a back-up plan if you ever need it.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

hotmischief said:


> Born36, When my pup has "matured" a bit I might be able to have Mac for you as I live about 45minutes from Godalming. PM me next time you need to go away.
> 
> Next week we are going to visit friends in Cornwall for a long weekend and the boys will go to a friend of mine in Buscot Oxofrdshire. She takes a few dog in to care for on an informal basis as they live in the house and are out and about on her land most of the day. Danes do not do well in kennels, and I know my friend says he doesn't eat for two days which always worries her - but he always seems very happy there and comes home looking great, if a little tired ;D ;D.
> 
> ...



Thanks hotmischief that is a very kind offer and I will keep you in mind. We would also be willing to help you if in a pinch. There is a Viz Whizz page on facebook that I come across for surrey. Their next Whizz is on the 10th of June. We can't make it as will be on hols but wanted to point it out in case you are interested.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/surrey.viz/


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for the Link Born - didn't know it existed. Will try and go to the June Whizz - might be fun.


----------

